# 1918 Harley Davidson Motorcyke



## MantonSmith (Aug 29, 2014)

Thought I'd share some pictures of my 1918 Motorcyke. I purchased it about 20 years ago. Has been repainted.


----------



## Gsbecker (Aug 29, 2014)

VERY nice!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 29, 2014)

*1918 harley*

that is one nice bike you got there. i like the green colour on it . thanks for putting on the pictures super nice!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 29, 2014)

Gsbecker said:


> VERY nice!




you didn't say HELLO.....geeez


----------



## Gsbecker (Aug 29, 2014)

Right! Hello and still VERY nice!


----------



## chitown (Aug 29, 2014)

*Hello!*



MantonSmith said:


> Thought I'd share some pictures of my 1918 Motorcyke. I purchased it about 20 years ago. Has been repainted.





She's a BEAUT!

Are there any signs of serial numbers to help document this rare machine?


----------



## MantonSmith (Aug 29, 2014)

Dont know if it can be seen in my picture but there is a number 8 stamped above the serial number.




chitown said:


> She's a BEAUT!
> 
> Are there any signs of serial numbers to help document this rare machine?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2014)

So where would this frame and fork have been built because it looks identical to a Sears Chief to me.


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 3, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> So where would this frame and fork have been built because it looks identical to a Sears Chief to me.




That's because both would have been built by Davis.


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 28, 2014)

*Harley bicycle at a museum*

I visited a Harley Davidson dealer last weekend that has a museum. This Harley bicycle was hanging up on the wall on display.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 28, 2014)

MantonSmith said:


> I visited a Harley Davidson dealer last weekend that has a museum. This Harley bicycle was hanging up on the wall on display.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176198View attachment 176199View attachment 176200View attachment 176201View attachment 176202View attachment 176203




Doc's in Shawano?


----------



## bike (Oct 28, 2014)

*Hey!*



bikewhorder said:


> So where would this frame and fork have been built because it looks identical to a Sears Chief to me.




you are off your game! DETAILS COUNT!

BTW his PUMP FAILS! maybe other stuff- lets pick it apart....


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 28, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Doc's in Shawano?




Yep, Cool place.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2014)

MantonSmith said:


> I visited a Harley Davidson dealer last weekend that has a museum. This Harley bicycle was hanging up on the wall on display.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176198View attachment 176199View attachment 176200View attachment 176201View attachment 176202View attachment 176203


----------

